# Arugula (Roquette)



## JGDean (Feb 10, 2008)

Other than the obvious salad, what can it be used for?


----------



## Clienta (Feb 10, 2008)

It's great on sandwiches/paninis or sauteed like spinach or in soup or in eggs or on pizza....Anthony's Coal Fired Pizza in Fort Lauderdale makes a cheese pizza & then they toss arugula in an oil & vinegar dressing & fresh parm then it is set on top of the pizza...it is awesome. (The cheese is a blend of cheeses...not positive which ones). I am drooling just thinking of it.


----------



## JGDean (Feb 10, 2008)

*Thanks*

Just tossed several hand fulls into lentil soup.
I love Isla Mujeres.


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 10, 2008)

I've also had it tossed in some creamy pasta with prochutto at the end.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 10, 2008)

makes a great pesto.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 10, 2008)

I love it on sandwiches - especially Italian types like subs with salami, cappicole(sp?) ham, provolone cheese, pickled vegetables etc., etc. I've also occasionally tossed it into mixed vegetable stirfries, & have used it in certain pasta dishes as well. In fact, here's a link to one of my all-time favorite pasta dishes using Arugula, from well-known cookbook author & New York Time's food section contributor Mark Bittman:

"Farfalle with Gorgonzola, Arugula, and Cherry Tomatoes"

THE MINIMALIST; Cheesy Pasta, Redressed - New York Times


----------



## Clienta (Feb 12, 2008)

JGDean said:


> Just tossed several hand fulls into lentil soup.
> I love Isla Mujeres.


 
I do too.  I can't wait to get here & I hate to leave.  Our six months always flies by.


----------

